# Alclad II candy enamel questions



## DOHC (May 2, 2014)

I just bought some of Alclad's candy enamel paints, and the bright silver candy base. My question is to anyone who has used Alclad II candy enamels.
Do you follow their directions which indicated to spray the Bright Silver Candy Base directly onto the plastic, allow to dry and then shoot your Candy Enamel of choice? 
I have heard otherwise concerning the steps, but would like to hear from anyone who has used the candy colors from Alclad II. 
Thanks

Candy Enamels:

Bright Silver Candy Base:

Shake thoroughly before use. Do not thin. Surfaces must be completely clean. Apply 1 medium coat at 20-30PSI to clean bare plastic. Dry time 15-30 minutes. As the carrier evaporates the shine will develop. Allow to cure for 1 hour before coating with Alclad Candy Enamels. Avoid using in excessively damp or humid conditions.Finger marks on the bare plastic will appear in the final finish.



Candy Enamel top coats:

Shake thoroughly before use. Do not thin. Apply over Aclclad Bright Silver Candy Base. Spray light coat at 20-25PSI. Wait 5 minutes. Apply further even coasts. Allow 5 minutes between each coat. Leave to cure for 2 hours before handling.

Candy Enamel finishes:

Alc 701 Bright Silver Candy Base

Alc 702 Candy Red Enamel

Alc 703 Candy Ruby Red Enamel

Alc 704 Candy Orange Enamel

Alc 705 Candy Lemon Yellow Enamel

Alc 706 Candy Golden Yellow Enamel

Alc 707 Candy Bottle Green Enamel

Alc 708 Candy Emerald Green Enamel

Alc 709 Candy Electric Blue Ename

Alc 710 Candy Cobalt Blue Enamel

Alc 711 Candy Indigo Enamel

Alc 712 Candy Violet Enamel


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I have to say, I use the Alclad II paints, the Dark Aluminum, and their Chrome, and follow the instructions on the bottle to the "T" and it comes out just as its said too......

SO, with that said, I'd do just what they say, on say a section of scrap plastic, and then see what happens, and thats how you'll know if what your trying to achieve is that of the product being used......

ALWAYS test first, on something "junk" and NOT one of your prized models!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never used the candy stuff either, but as Hemi says.. Test it on a junker first. As long as the silver covers good, or all of what you're painting is the same color you should be good to go. 

Make sure you lay the candy on evenly, or streaks can happen. Good lighting is a must, and always look from different angles!


----------

